Ask HN: What motivates you? - uptownfunk
======
rdtek
Seems the question of motivation is popular on "Ask HN" threads as it's been
asked several times:

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13196460](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13196460)

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7736695](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7736695)

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7660442](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7660442)

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2059591](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2059591)

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2585939](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2585939)

------
rdtek
The opportunity to create something, exercise my mind, work with smart and
nice people.

Sufficient income and vacation to live well, take care of family, and explore
the world.

------
source99
Solving immediate problems. This could be a function to convert units or
making dinner

------
leksak
Escapism

------
miguelrochefort
Mania.

------
whenwillitstop
one day it all ends

------
ankurdhama
Knowledge

